# Robo ducks in ND



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

I heard a rumor that robo ducks are going to be outlawed in ND does anyone have any info on this???????


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

I haven't heard anything like that but I wouldn't doubt it. You just have to convert them to manual with a sprocket and cable, there are many diagrams online from guys that had them outlawed in their state.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Something about the MN DNR putting together a lawsuit to force ND to outlaw them.....but I could be mistaken.


----------



## MinotRich (Sep 18, 2003)

According to the current North Dakota Outdoors magazine (published by NoDak Game and Fish Dept.) a study is currently underway to determine whether or not to outlaw them. The jury is still out as to their effectiveness or OVEReffectiveness. They have looked at some studies from other game and fish departments in some of the southern states (Mississippi, Alabama, Louisiana, if I recall correctly).
Bottom line is, they aren't sure where they are going to go with this. But for now, they are legal to use in North Dakota. I'm going to look to see if I can find a link to that article so you can read it for yourself. If I find it, i will post it back here. Rich


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

They better not ban motorized dekes! I Just bought a lucky duck on wednesday!!!!!!

:evil:

:beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I read somewhere that Arkansas has already banned them for the 2005-2006 season. They are the first state to ban them. I'm sure MN will follow.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think everyone is making to big of a deal about these. Even with roboducks there is still a limit. If they don't want people shooting the limit why don't they lower it. We can still shoot just as many but may take awhile longer. KEEP THEM LEGAL.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I really wish they would ban them. I've hunted over them alot but I really think they give hunters an unfair advantage over the birds. I think they should ban anything motorized as far as decoys go. Set the line someplace and just say no motorized decoys. I know I know slippery slope blah blah blah.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't want to be accused of NR bashing but wasn't it the guys from MN that introduced us to those things? Guess I've never found the need for one but then I enjoy sitting in a blind for more than an hour.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have a skyscraper and I don't like it that much. The wings go too slow, I don't think it gives me the advantage. It isn't like it brings them in all the time.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree with Tanata on this one. I personally dont use a motorized decoy, but to each their own. I think if the DNR's think they are too effective and that people useing them kill too many birds, lower the limits. The limits are established and you can only kill that many birds a day, no matter what kind of decoys you are using.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I could care less if they ban them. We have a couple and use them on occasion. I dont think they work anything like they used to. A buddy and I were driving around doing some morning scouting on Saturday. It was amazing how you could spot the decoy spreads out there. Every dang one of the spreads had the one roto spinning. You cant tell me the birds haven't started to figure that out!


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I think they should let us go back to useing live birds as decoys and punt guns...what do you guys think? I am in agreement with some of the other guys in that if they don't want you shooting the limit then lower it.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I sold mine, went out and bought a half dozen cow sils... :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I believe that studies have shown that the # of dead birds compaired to cripples had gone up. Which is good for the birds. Less cripples means less hurt birds, and less shots fired? I agree with DBLK they are starting to become shy of them. They wrok good inthe mornign but when the sun comes up they are useless. Especially if there is no clouds.

Keep them legal and harvest your birds effectivly. 1 dead bird means one in the bag. Cripplers mean you have to shoot another?

The question is how we can harvest birds without crippling more?


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

I think Mav shwed a very legit point. It is much better haveing those clean kill shots at 20 yards than taking out the aspect of the robo duck and haveing to try and make clean fourty yard kills. It is stupid that they think a duck with spinning wings should be banned. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

_______________________________

GIT ER' DUN


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey,
Like I said, they are legal. Deal with it.
UND WingMasters


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

At what point do you no longer consider it fair chase? Thats really what I am trying to get at. As I said I have used them in the past and this year as well.

Lets face it guys we already have the most realistic decoys, calls, guns, loads, camo and every other gadget known to man. We already know that man is the ultimate predator and has the power to destroy everything on earth.

I'm not trying to be an elitist ******* here. I'm asking a real question.

Where do we draw the line?


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

Actually, the MN study found that the number of cripples actually was higher when spinners were turned on than off; not really too suprising given an increased number of shooting opportunities. 
When measured as a function of relative proportions (tit for tat; basically a more fair comparison), there was no difference in the crippling between periods when the spinners were turned on and off.

BTW also no difference in proportions of hens killed (i.e., hunters weren't more likely to select drakes over hens).

Points regarding a limit is a limit no matter how you get it and if they don't want you to shoot a 6 duck limit then lower it:
Really that's invalid. What matters is whether or not the harvest rate of a population is increased by the use of spinners. Increased harvest up north may not matter all that much if harvest decreases elsewhere due to use of spinners. Right now, that is largely unknown.

No Bull, just the facts.

The Dak


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Works for me! How much automated crap ya gonna haul around? I tried a mojo a few times and sold it on eBay then bought a wind duck. Heck, when is it not blowing in ND? Let old mother nature do the work instead of Duracell!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would be more for lowering the limit IN ALL STATES before outlawing spinners.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Actually, the MN study found that the number of cripples actually was higher when spinners were turned on than off; not really too suprising given an increased number of shooting opportunities.


Great! But how about ND studies or a nation wide study? I am not trying to be ***, I would like to know what my state study found or a nation wide study showed?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I would also like to see the limit drop first. 3 birds, but that would mean fewer licenses sold.($$$$$) The spinner here is illegal the first week or so but I purchased a lucky duck last year anyway knowing that a full ban on them could be possible. Yes a line could be drawn and eliminate something like this and give the DNR's something to hang their hat on. To me an awful lot of emphasis is being put on these with the studies that are being done to figure out the effectiveness. I don't think it will ever be figured out. I don't really care either way. I would probably just modify mine to be able to use it in the spread legally.



> The question is how we can harvest birds without crippling more?


Take away the 3rd shell from the gun and I'll bet it drops in half.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good point ~GP~ I never thought of it that way!!!!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

OH YEAH>>>


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I have written on this subject of spinners many times and my point still stands. Some days spinners help, some days they hinder the outcome of a hunt. In the same way, sometimes more Herter's or Carry-Lite decoys help, and sometimes they hinder the outcome. Goldy's Pal said it when he quoted that the Minnesota DNR wants "something to hang their hat on." Minnesota is the land of lawmakers. If they want another law, let them make one for Minnesota. Please tell me, how can there be a fair and balanced study (on spinners) when there are so many variables on any given hunting day?


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

the bottom line is it is all politics these days.I did buy a spinner four years ago and used it for one year. It did work well but i decided not to use it anymore by a personal choice.I think we all know that we should not have a 6 duck limit this year at all. I would be very happy with a three duck limit period. Some of us set a personal limit to shot and stop at that. However, that is not very many people I would imagine. I talked to a guy the other day who said we should have a four duck limit and this is crazy. He went on to tell me they shot 15 ducks between three people. Well to me that is five a person. If he was really for that then why is he shooting an extra duck.I will go ahead and say it right now and probably get blasted for it.Given poor duck numbers this year this 6 duck limit will make a impact big time on next year. As long as this stuff continues duck hunting will decline until it is almost gone in my book. You may laugh but talk to me in ten years.It is all about the money these days and they dont care about the resource.\
[email protected]


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Watched a hunting program on OLN this morning and they had probably 15 MOJO's out in the field. I think they were hunting in SD???? Unreal setup, had to have been thousands of dollars !


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I saw that episode too...freakin nuts...can you imagine the poor guys they hired to haul all them damn things out there?!?!?! Too much work for just a few ducks IMO! :roll:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

in a way i can see how the amount of cripples goes up becuz with spinners ducks tend to pass closer then they would without them. With them passing by closer u still have those ppl that wil skybust. I like to shoot mine right in the decoy spread, i love watching them cup and drop in.

As far as banning them id say that would be pointless now cuz down in southern MN we go out and get maybe 1 or 2 birds. Not to many ppl around here brag about their bag due to the lack of bag. I rarely cripple birds becuz there are so few that come into decoys. One of the main lakes out of town, a duck sees 6-7 spreads in one morning. Some with spinners some without, and some with 3-4 but either way everyone is like they came somewhat close but never committed to the spread. With all the scouting in the world it hard to be the only one in that area. Most farmers here dont want hunters on their land. Plus u always have the dickheads that come out late and dont get their spot so they set up 100 yards away from u. Most Ponds are private and stay that way so all we got a lakes and rivers. So basicly with so few birds we try to get every advantage we can get to bag more then 2 birds.

As far as birds go if we didnt have ducks and geese sitting in town we wouldnt have any ducks at all. We dont have many rural ducks all of them are town ducks. Most of the ducks are singles or pairs nothing ever over 4 ducks below 3 mile high. In the morning once u see town ducks out and settle down u better just call it a day cuz there wont be anymore flying. Most of those birds seen every spread u can throw at them and dont come in. Its more productive to sleep in and jump them off the water as the rest midafternoon.

I DONT CARE WHAT THEY DO I JUST WANT TO SEE MORE DUCKS/GEESE

lata, 2d


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I have a question. Who the hell cares how I kill my 6 ducks? If they can tell me that the population can handle me killing 6 ducks per day with 12 in possession, then why does it matter if I kill them with a mojo or not. Personally, I don't think spinners really matter anyway b/c everyone has one now. Also, how can bringing ducks closer cause more cripples? If I can get ducks closer, then it should be easier to kill them. If you are getting cripples, it is because you are not being patient.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey,
Actually, cripple result in rookies skybusting at ducks 50 yards away. Be patient, and yea I use robo in early season but not anymore once the real ducks, DIVERS, get down.

Easy there Rod Farva...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too have a spinner and have found that only work a percentage of the time. i just wonder where its going to stop. are we going to have remote control flying ducks someday? i like the tradition of the hunt more than killing birds. i like knowing that i called them in to work my decoys. i just don't see why we need to educate birds more than they already are.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

The simple fact is that they are legal. Period. If you think they are unethical then don't use them. As for me I will continue to use them until they outlaw it. There are limits in place for a reason. As long as limits are followed this shouldn't be an issue.


----------

